

Chromebook Pixel No Longer Available - coreymgilmore
http://www.google.com/intl/en/chrome/business/devices/chromebooks.html
Gone from the Chrome website as well as the Play store.<p>New version coming at Google I&#x2F;O?
======
mooism2
Chromebook Pixel Still Available In UK
[http://www.google.co.uk/intl/en_uk/chrome/devices/chromebook...](http://www.google.co.uk/intl/en_uk/chrome/devices/chromebooks.html#pixel)

